# Nice kitty 2



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Two days later, managed his buddy in the same set as I caught the last one (See "Nice Kitty" thready).... turns out the first one was a tom and so was this.... Along with three **** (Only have pics of the two)


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Got the female that they were probably chasin on Saturday! She's a BIG female


----------

